# 1936 Chrysler Airstream 2 bbl to 4 bbl throttle cable clamp



## pdentrem (Aug 20, 2021)

Had to make an adapter to mount the cable closer to the front of the engine. Used some scrap Aluminum 1x 1/2” stock. Did a little milling on the lathe using the Palmgren Vice mounted on the cross slide and a couple holes and grooves later I have this.
Pierre


----------

